

The wrong kind of sharing: Mark Zuckerberg's Facebook page hacked - fun2have
http://www.guardian.co.uk/technology/blog/2011/jan/26/mark-zuckerberg-facebook-page-hacked

======
rick_2047
If facebook was a public company, zuck would have seen the stocks go through
the roof about now.

